# Unknown growth on lower breast of parakeet! Please help!



## smellyELVIS (Nov 15, 2017)

Found growth on my 8 year old parakeet. It appeared out of nowhere fast. I have not handled her to see if it's soft or hard because I did not want to hurt her. However her attitude is great as usual and her daily routine is still active and normal. The pictures show the area of growth and in one shot you can see the L shape of her body from that growth. Any advise what so ever would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

The only thing you can do with a growth, especially one that came on so quickly, is to get him to an avian vet for a proper diagnosis as quickly as possible.

Also, your budgie is male, not female.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice regarding your boy. It's not at all a good sign when a random growth appears out of nowhere like that so the best thing you can do is to take him into the avian vet right away to make sure it is diagnosed and treated before it gets worse. 

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care. 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask! 

We look forward to seeing you and your little budgie around the forums! I truly hope he is able to recover very soon; keep us posted :fingerx:

Cheers :wave:


----------



## smellyELVIS (Nov 15, 2017)

Therm said:


> The only thing you can do with a growth, especially one that came on so quickly, is to get him to an avian vet for a proper diagnosis as quickly as possible.
> 
> Also, your budgie is male, not female.


Thank you for your advice! I made an appointment for this Friday to get him in. For eight years we thought he's a she lol so now I guess my little guy is transgender at least he doesn't have to wonder what bathroom to go in!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



StarlingWings said:


> Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!
> 
> You've been given great advice regarding your boy. It's not at all a good sign when a random growth appears out of nowhere like that so the best thing you can do is to take him into the avian vet right away to make sure it is diagnosed and treated before it gets worse.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I've got an appointment setup to get him in ASAP. I will give update after visit. I really appreciate your warm welcome to the forum! I plan on absorbing a lot of info on this site! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I'm sorry to hear your budgie has developed such a large growth. 
Please be sure to update us in this thread after you take your little fellow to the vet.
Prayers and healing energy are being sent for him. :hug:

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html
When We Don't Want Eggs

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-full-size-pictures-photo-sharing-site.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

